

Peter Norvig interview about online education - jonmrodriguez
http://remotelearningproject.com/interviews/peter-norvig/

======
sown
I found the business model talk to be the most interesting; not heard it
discussed before.

When I was first out of school, my first interview wanted to see my
transcript, so I gave them an unofficial copy. The hiring manager in charge
mentioned that they were not really even looking at the grades, just the
classes completed. This was not in the valley; rather, a defense contractor in
the US southwest.

One thing I wonder about, though, is the student gets a free ride scenario.
That sounds like it would be the worse case for many other universities. If
everyone who was qualified to get into Stanford can now go there, why go
anywhere else? Will local universities used as local co-working and lab
spaces? Will some of them just go away entirely or become hybrid campuses
where lab work qualifies for credit at both Stanford and the host campus?

The co-working part is OK with me. I often had conversations like, "Hey, that
socket stuff is hard, I keep getting problem XYZ." "It is rough. I got around
it with fix ABC." Building stuff together was more valuable than listening to
the same lecture together.

~~~
mathattack
My sense is they are decoupling the sorting (I am smart by virtue of getting
into Stanford) from the education. As long as the sorting is clear, students
won't complain about the education.

